# Will squash grow on a fence or a trellis?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

I learned that cucumbers and gourds like to climb fences. The space saving idea of growing vegetables vertically is very appealing. Will winter squash grow on a fence?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i had a butternut/seminole stretch across to my cucumber trellis and climb that last year. i had a few squash on the trellis. one was very large and i expected it to break the vine. it didn't because i used large american wire fence and the squash ended up sitting on a piece of the wire.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes it will..IF you have great support and tie a sling under the ripening fruits and veggies. With a big enough sling you could grow a watermelon vertically.
We are planning our BIG trellises tonight actually. The vine borers were awful in September and I just couldn't win. So, next year.. everything goes up.
We are thinking of digging holes, putting in 4x4 timbers and then cementing them in all over the garden. I am thinking of having a fairly wide cement base to cut down on the weeds right around the pole. 
I can rotate my crops with them.. tomatoes one year, then squash, then beans.. repeat. or something like that. I can even grow my early peas on them with a base of carrots or spinach or something. 
Oh, and add cukes to the roatation list too.
We shall see how it goes.
My one ground crop will have to be the candy roasters.. I can't support a 30#+ squash!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Yes. Mom grew squash, watermelon, and other vine plants on her chain link fence in town. She used any kind of cloth or the leg cut off a pair of pantyhose to tie to the fence on either side of large melons to make a sling to help distribute the weight. It worked like a charm.

I've followed her example by using cattle panels for my vines to climb. Just point them toward the fence and they'll do the rest.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw a great cuke trellis made with two pallets leaning against each other. Or- use one supported by 2x4 and grow lettuce underneath. I use 4x4 welded fencing for my trellises but I have to watch the heavier squashes or they will pull the vines off the wires. I grew some big ones up the side of the chicken pen- I think the chicken wire let the vines weave back and forth more so it was better able to support the weight of the trombone squashes.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Yes, they will. They will do very well that way.

Jennifer


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

yes, but a word of caution. I had my largest squash almost cut thru it's own stem where the weight of the squash was pulling it down on some wire. They grow so fast I almost missed it. I just did as others have advised you and supported the squashes weight in a sling. From reading replies it sounds as tho there is the thought that going up with the vines will stop borers...I don't believe that to be the case as the moth lays eggs on the stem close to the root area...and there will always be that area. I have tried the "tin foil armor", dusting with DE or ashes and the BT injections but those critters are persistant. This year mosquito mesh cages and hand pollination.


----------

